# Bass Mapping



## Hans Adamson (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Guys,

When playing back a virtual bass are you expecting it to be mapped:
1. In the range of the actual notes.
2. An octave higher.
3. Other

I received a complaint once when I had mapped a bass in the octaves where it sounds, because it wouldn't fit onto a smaller keyboard that didn't extend that far down. What's the norm nowadays?

Thanks,
Hans


----------



## gregjazz (Jun 11, 2010)

Stick to where MIDI basses are mapped. Some guys like dropping MIDI files into the bass track and expect it to play without having to transpose octaves.

On small MIDI keyboards you can easily transpose their ranges down to access lower notes.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Greg,

Would this be alternative "1." above? - mapped in the range where the actual note sounds? i.e - The E-string on a bass would play back when the lowest E key of an 88-key controller is played? (MIDI note 28 would then play back the open E-string of a four-stringed bass)

Thanks,
Hans


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 11, 2010)

Yup, stick to 1.

Add a note transpose button to the interface, which would transpose played notes down for the needed amount of octaves.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 11, 2010)

Speaking strictly for own personal preferences, I'd rather have the bass up an octave, so it all fits on a 61 key controller. But that might just be me.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jun 11, 2010)

FWIW, Trilian (Trilogy) defaults so that the bass is up an octave (playable by a 61 note controller.)


----------



## Thonex (Jun 11, 2010)

Keep them at their un-transposed pitches.

You can always add a "Loser" button that transposes it up an octave... for those losers who don't have an 88 note keyboard or who haven't figured out how to use the transpose button on their controller :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

of course I'm kidding about the "loser button"... because there are always good reason to transpose.. like live.. or Key Switching etc.. just having fun :mrgreen:


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks guys,

That is very good info. If Trillian defaults to one octave above, I may follow Spectrasonics example because they set a standard. That is actually how I had mapped this bass when I realized some folks might want it an octave lower. The problem is if I that if I do a switch, every instance in the scripting that refers to event notes at a certain location needs to have a version for both possibilities. But it is doable. (I may change the text of the button slightly from Andrew's suggestion 8) )

Thanks, 
Hans


----------



## Thonex (Jun 11, 2010)

One last thing to consider Hans...

If this is a bass library to be used in conjunction with orchestral libraries... then you should not transpose it. However, if this is a jazz bass... then maybe transpose it up an octave.

Cheers,

Andrew K


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 12, 2010)

OK,
It's the Tony Newton Bass libs, so it is primarily for pop R&B etc.

Does Trillian have a transpose button to get the actual note range mapping?


----------



## synergy543 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thonex @ Fri Jun 11 said:


> You can always add a "Loser" button that transposes it up an octave...


 :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

/\~O 

That was a total crackup! :D (Going off to look for the "Loser" button in LASS.....)

Seriously though, some of the keyboard controls are so convoluted I can understand people's confusion in finding the octave switch.


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 12, 2010)

Loser button! Hahahhaa :D


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jun 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if Trillian or Trilogy has a transpose octave button?

Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon (Jun 13, 2010)

Yup. In fact I think they have the whole control, for custom tranpose range.


----------

